# Does a 2000 Ram 2500 have the same transmsission as 2001 Ram 2500?



## vffdoug

I have a 2000 and a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 with gas 5.9 liter engine do they have the same transmission?


----------



## banksl&s

I do believe so. I don't think they changed the auto's until '03.5. Assuming both are auto's. If not then yes they do if they are both 5 speeds.


----------



## vffdoug

*Transmission*

Both of mine are the automatics with overdrive


----------



## skidooer

yes they should both have a 47re automatic trans with overdrive.


----------



## Grass Master

If you have a 360 gas engine with an auto transmission it will have a 46RE ( this is the same trans used in both 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons with the 5.9 gas engine) the 47RE is the auto used with the V10 and Cummins. We have lots of these trucks, most of them get a rebuild every year.


----------



## BigDave12768

banksl&s;695932 said:


> I do believe so. I don't think they changed the auto's until '03.5. Assuming both are auto's. If not then yes they do if they are both 5 speeds.


There 4 speeds


----------



## BigDave12768

Grass Master;696636 said:


> If you have a 360 gas engine with an auto transmission it will have a 46RE ( this is the same trans used in both 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons with the 5.9 gas engine) the 47RE is the auto used with the V10 and Cummins. We have lots of these trucks, most of them get a rebuild every year.


if they get rebuilt every year find a new tranny shop. You can make the 47re into one hell of a tough tranny by changing valve body and convertor and a couple other small mods. cost you and extra grand a rebuild but you wont have to rebuild them again for a while


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

Big Dave is right on!


----------



## vffdoug

Okay guys do my 2000 and 2001 dodge ram 2500 4x4 have a 46re or a 47re transmission???????


----------



## BigDave12768

If you got 360's and there 2500's you have the 46RE. Its not that bad of a tranny bolted to the magnum since the motor isnt nearly as powerful as the CTD that was eating up 47re


----------



## Spitz

The best thing is they are a really simply transmission to overhaul.


----------



## shott8283

didnt they make an RH aswell?

im on my second RE right now.. lasting pretty well.. 

two words.

AUX COOLER!


----------

